# Need help finding 2.5" hose connector



## charlielo (Apr 2, 2018)

I have the Bosch Benchtop Router Table RA1181 router table with a 2.5" dust-collection port. I need to connect this 2.5" to another 2.5" hose that goes to my dust extractor. I have tried the Shop-Vac 90686 2.5-Inch Hose Coupling but it does not fit. I need the inside of coupler to fit 2.5". Any recommendation is much appreciated.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Try this: 
https://www.rockler.com/dust-right-2-1-2-rubber-union-for-dust-collection


----------

